# Most Important chapter?



## roguelion (Mar 2, 2003)

Just wondering what everyone thinks is the most important chapter in FOTR? Personally I think that THE COUNCIL OF ELROND chapter is by far the most detailed, thought provoking and interesting chapter, It not only gives a nearly compleat history of the Ring, but in a way foreshadowes (sp?) whats going to happen in the future. I have read the books a couple times and still have to read this chapter 2-3 times over just to digest all the information so I can follow it and understand it well. Im interested to hear all your replies.


ROGUE


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree, its also my fav chapter...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

I'd say Mt.Doom. The Ring has to be destroyed right?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 2, 2003)

I'd say The Scouring of the Shire, because it shows that evil is not always far away, but can also reach your own home. I think JRRT wanted to make clear by including this chapter that the whole tale was not just a story but also had a personal meaning for people. That's why I hate it that it won't be in the film!


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 2, 2003)

I will have to go with roguelion on this one. The Council Of Elrond has to be about the most important chapter, although The Last Debate is a important chapter too.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

The Last Debate, or the Black Gate Opens? The Last Debate, all they decide to do is go to the Moranon... nuthing realy special...


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 2, 2003)

You say the last debate is one of your choices, but then you say it is nothing special? Either way, I thought it was important because they would have discovered Frodo and Sam journeying to Mt. Doom if all of Saurons thought and concern wasn't on the desicion of the Captains of the West to lay onslaught to Mordor. The Black Gate Opens is really a follow-up on The Last Debate.



> In the dimness of its dreary day few things even in that land of vigilance could have espied them, save from close at hand. Of all the slaves of the Dark Lord, only the Nazgul could have warned him of the peril that crept, small but indomitable, into the very heart of his guarded realm. But the Nazgul and their black wings were abroad on other errand: they were gathered far away, shadowing the march of the Captains of the West, and thither the thought of the Dark Tower was turned.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 2, 2003)

There are other possible chapters i.e.

A Long-expected party, as this has to be of top quality or else you would just put down the book and not go back,

Then there is a Strider/Knife in the dark this is where they first meet Aragorn and if they did not take up with him the they wouldnt have standed a chance,

the list could go on...


----------



## Huan (Mar 2, 2003)

I would be happy to say what my favourite chapter was, but the most important ? It may be possible to say what an unimportant chapter may be, but the most important ? Impossible. How can you have one chapter without the subsequent chapter ?


----------



## Burb (Mar 2, 2003)

id say the most important chapter is the counsil of elrond as well.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 2, 2003)

If you mean most important to the reader, then I would say the Council of Elrond as well. But if you mean most important to the plot of the story, then I would argue for "The Battle of Helm's Deep". If The Rohirrim hadn't won the day, they would have been unable to ride to the aid of Gondor and all would have been lost.


----------



## roguelion (Mar 2, 2003)

Actuially I was only talking about chapters in THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING...lol But no worries..hehe


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roguelion _
> *Actuially I was only talking about chapters in THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RING...lol But no worries..hehe *



LOL! Oh well, when you have read through them as many times as I have, they do cease to be three books and become one, which is what Tolkien wanted, anyway


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

I agree, the Council of Elrond was the most important chapter.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 3, 2003)

When it comes to being the most informative; The Council Of Elrond would have to be first, with The Shadow From The Past as a close second.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

Council of Elrond is pretty important but if we talk about all the books, Mt. Doom is the most important, because the ring gets destroyed


----------



## nanathy (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd say "The Council of Elrond", one of my favorites in the entire book (thinking of the three as one). It is so complete and says so much about the importance of joining forces and strength of spirit to defeat evil!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 6, 2003)

Durin, YOUR choice was the Last Debate. I was asking if you realy thought that, because i dont think it's anything special. Is the Black Gate Opens a follow up to the Last Debate, or is the Last Debate a prequel to The Black Gate Opens?


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 6, 2003)

*Chapter*

Most definetley 'Shadow Of The Past', it sets the scene and provides the link from 'The Hobbit'.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 6, 2003)

I agree with Frank. It also provides a backround for Gollum, wich is esential in the plot later on...


----------



## Idril (Mar 6, 2003)

I think the Council of Elrond as it gives the history of the ring and an early insight into the members ( strengths and weaknesses )of the Fellowship very early on.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 8, 2003)

*Yes*

It does Idril, i would say that the coucil is the second most important.

'The Shadow Of The Past' is one of the oldest chapters in the book, and provides that crucial link to 'The Hobbit'.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

I would say a Long Unexpected Party is one of my favorite chapters in FOTR. The simple life of Hobbits is a very appealing one and you get to see this in the chapter.


----------

